# Seamaster F300 Day/date



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

I got this a while ago and never put it on because the French day register annoyed me for some reason.

Well, it's now reborn as an English "speaking" watch but it has made me curious.....

Has anyone out there also got a *Day/Date Seamaster f300*. I can't remember seeing another one (plenty of Connies, GenÃ©ve and De Ville). Gowan...you know you want to post those pics :lol:










Edit : oops...just realised that there was a Cone version h34r:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice hour markers Mike...we need a close up.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Nice hour markers Mike...we need a close up.


They are different! The thing almost gave me arc-eye during reassembly....lots of shiny surfaces!

Here we go...not the best light....but you get the idea. The light just flairs off those markers.










Cheers, Mike


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I've got one of those Mike...not nice like yours, in fact mine was a bit of a dog...so i stripped the movement out.....

Foreign day wheels bug me as well, i just can't wear them, so spend an awful lot of time swapping them with English ones...gots lots of decent non-english ones now...must do a job lot on Ebay...

Spent a few moments today swapping the coloured german wheels out of my IWC Edison for some nice new white english ones....

^_^

Much better IMO


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> Spent a few moments today swapping the coloured german wheels out of my IWC Edison for some nice new white english ones....
> 
> ^_^
> 
> Much better IMO


Oooh...pics please when its done!

Yeah....I've also got a few French and German ones now. Recon they would fly on France / Germany feabay


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Another day/date Seamaster as requested..


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

:wub: That's a beauty Mike, looks similar to a Speedy 125 case. Got a reference number for that model? Not that I'll be scouring the interweb or anything  .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice that Mike good looking watch like the dial markers.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Love those markers. Very cool.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> :wub: That's a beauty Mike, looks similar to a Speedy 125 case. Got a reference number for that model? Not that I'll be scouring the interweb or anything  .
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary,

Model numer is 198.0053 (or ST 398.0823) - just cross checked the Omega Vintage site (was meant to be 60M water resistant as well!!)

Good luck with the hunt. As Keith says - there do seem to be quite a few "dogs" out there. Could be because they were 60M water resistant, people used to go swimming in them regularly???

Chers,

Mike


----------

